
Technical debt: probably the main roadblack for machine learning to medicine - porejide
http://andrewtmckenzie.com/2015/12/14/technical-debt-probably-the-main-roadblack-in-applying-machine-learning-to-medicine/
======
defirelaxed
another barrier is that clearcut value-generation or employment opportunities
don't exist. you say that you'd like to see open source software- how is that
profitable? by the way, check out the latest kaggle competition: "Transforming
How We Diagnose Heart Disease"

~~~
porejide
Great point -- there's a huge disconnect between what is needed in terms of
the data and algorithm development and the profit motive. This is why I think
some portions of this, especially the data generation and curation portions,
may need to be driven by non-profits and/or the government.

